# Trentbank 1964



## Cathy82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello, I hope this is the right place to be posting this. I'm looking for anyone who may have known my uncle. His name was Richard Penketh, he worked in the engine room of the Trentbank in 1964. I think he was about 25.


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

Cathy82 said:


> Hello, I hope this is the right place to be posting this. I'm looking for anyone who may have known my uncle. His name was Richard Penketh, he worked in the engine room of the Trentbank in 1964. I think he was about 25.



Hope this helps you and others to remember the incident,Cathy.

On passage from Port Pirie and the western Pacific Islands ports,the 2 year old “Trentbank” had just cleared the Suez Canal en route for Liverpool when on the 18th.September, 1964 she was in collision 70nm NNWof Alexandria.with the Portuguese tanker “Fogo(17,557 grt built 1958)” following a steering gear malfunction and was badly holed. 
The 4th Engineer Richard Penketh was killed by the collision and was the only casualty.
52 crew and 8 passengers were taken off by the Liberian- registered steam tanker. HAROLD H.HELM (51,320grt -blt 58 -owned by Universe Tankships )and Trentbank was taken in tow towards Port Said.
Trentbank sank on 24.9.64 due to deteriorating weather conditions and lack of proper assistance from shore. 8.5 nmiles off Port Said .
Salvaged-raised and towed on her side 650 miles to Piraeus,Greece.Reported to be demolished in 1970.

All the Best 

W.B.H.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread may be of interest

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=39947&highlight=trentbank


----------



## Cathy82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you Wribbenhall and Duncan112 for the information. It's very helpful, particularly the newspaper articals.
Much appreciated
Cathy


----------



## dave fairchild (Jul 24, 2014)

*Reply to Cathy*



Cathy82 said:


> Hello, I hope this is the right place to be posting this. I'm looking for anyone who may have known my uncle. His name was Richard Penketh, he worked in the engine room of the Trentbank in 1964. I think he was about 25.


Hi Cathy, I have just found this note that you put on here back in 2012 regarding you're uncle that was lost when the Trentbank was sunk. I knew you're uncle as I was on the ship with him for the duration of the voyage, in fact he was in the next cabin to me. He was the 4th engineer & I was the 5th. I would love to make contact with you to talk to you about Richard because I have a lovely picture of he & I together in New Guinea. I hope you come back to find this note that I have put on, I will keep looking to see if you do. Dave Fairchild


----------



## Amanda strachan (May 18, 2021)

Cathy82 said:


> Hello, I hope this is the right place to be posting this. I'm looking for anyone who may have known my uncle. His name was Richard Penketh, he worked in the engine room of the Trentbank in 1964. I think he was about 25.


My dad was on that ship he was 22 at the time he was working in the engine room with
Richard Penthkith at that time but had gone up to get coffee just before it collided withe tanka


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Was this not a subject covered in Richard Cahill's " Collisions and their causes ".


----------



## M Batista (11 mo ago)

Cathy82 said:


> Hello, I hope this is the right place to be posting this. I'm looking for anyone who may have known my uncle. His name was Richard Penketh, he worked in the engine room of the Trentbank in 1964. I think he was about 25.


I just found this site and the thread. Sorry about your loss. My father was on the Fogo at the time and probably at the helm. He spoke about this accident at sea.


----------

